# NBD: obnoxious Dingwall content



## jephjacques (Mar 20, 2016)

Saw this pop up on eBay and promptly overpaid for it because I'm sick of not being able to tune an octave below my 7-strings 







Dingwall NG-2, you probably know all the specs by now. I was super skeptical of paying good money for a bass made in China but I am blown away at the craftsmanship of this thing. I've played and owned numerous high-quality basses (EBMM, G&L, Warwick) and the Dingwall is right in the same league in terms of playability, sound, and build quality. This isn't honeymoon-phase hype, I was honestly expecting to be unimpressed but I was wrong. The preamp sounds great, the different pickup positions are all usable (although the pickups sound a little flat when they're not paired up). Neck is comfy, fretwork is good, it took less than 5 minutes to get used to the extended scale and fanned frets. It can handle a low Ab with ease. This pleases me. The neon green is obnoxious and horrible and I love it.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 20, 2016)

Man, those are so cool. I'm eh about the looks of most Dingwalls, but I'm like a yappy Pomeranian when it comes to these. I wish they had a 6 string version, and I'd buy it yesterday!


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 20, 2016)

The action is wonderfully low on mine, a 6 string version would be SUPER fun to play.


----------



## Dawn of the Shred (Mar 25, 2016)

Congrats man!


----------



## asher (Mar 25, 2016)

You said "obnoxious" when I think you were looking for "rad-as-fvck".


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Mar 26, 2016)

Obnoxious and horrible can be some of the best adjectives for electric instruments  this is certainly one of those cases haha


----------



## straightshreddd (Mar 26, 2016)

The only thing horrible and obnoxious is the fact that there's only one picture ;D


----------



## jeremyb (Mar 26, 2016)

asher said:


> You said "obnoxious" when I think you were looking for "rad-as-fvck".



^this!!! I don't even play bass but these make me want to!


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 26, 2016)

Did you guys see the matte pearl one Nolly posted? That color looks cool too. Probably my second favorite after this green.


----------



## Bigfan (Mar 26, 2016)

I just wish they did a full run of pink ones. I might have to settle for yellow at this point.


----------



## eloann (Mar 27, 2016)

I wish I could try one of those. On the other hand I'm not unhappy with my 3 canadian Dingwalls.

For the record the 6 string version is coming next year. Some pink ones should hit dealers this summer.


----------



## jephjacques (Mar 27, 2016)

eloann said:


> I wish I could try one of those. On the other hand I'm not unhappy with my 3 canadian Dingwalls.



They're really great! I'd love to get my hands on a Canadian one now


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 27, 2016)

Both of those are stunning man, congrats! That's the color I'd get if I were grabbing one, and I still very much want to pick one up!


----------



## russmuller (Mar 27, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Did you guys see the matte pearl one Nolly posted? That color looks cool too. Probably my second favorite after this green.













Good God damn... I didn't know that was a thing now. That would match my Lambo Orange SX GTR very nicely. Fvck... 

On the plus side, I've got the NG-2 in yellow so maybe that just means I should order a yellow Goliath GTR instead. 

Or maybe both. 

My wallet hates me.


----------



## JustMac (Mar 27, 2016)

That is one of the nicest basses I've seen. Lime green and carbon fiber has to be the coolest finishes out there, looks like part of a supercar.


----------



## Terenon (Mar 28, 2016)

eloann said:


> I wish I could try one of those. On the other hand I'm not unhappy with my 3 canadian Dingwalls.
> 
> For the record the 6 string version is coming next year. Some pink ones should hit dealers this summer.



An option for six strings now is a Dingwall 6-string Afterburner XXX. Nolly uses one, and I grabbed one, because well, the bass is amazing, uses the DarkGlass preamp that the NG-2 does, and the one I got has a Bubinga body (this is an "HS" model) for extra depth and clarity. So happy about this bass. 





Wearing 3 wolves tshirt for extra power.


----------



## Terenon (Mar 28, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> Saw this pop up on eBay and promptly overpaid for it because I'm sick of not being able to tune an octave below my 7-strings
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So awesome! Love the NG-2!


----------



## eloann (Mar 29, 2016)

Terenon said:


> An option for six strings now is a Dingwall 6-string Afterburner XXX. Nolly uses one, and I grabbed one, because well, the bass is amazing, uses the DarkGlass preamp that the NG-2 does, and the one I got has a Bubinga body (this is an "HS" model) for extra depth and clarity. So happy about this bass.



How's your back doing? I've been chatting with Sheldon and his crew regarding a future 6-string (likely a Z2) and my initial intent was to go with satin natural walnut.
They scared me off it by quoting the weight at 400 grams heavier than dual density swamp ash.


----------



## dhgrind (Apr 17, 2016)

wish I hadn't seen this. looked it up and saw the blue 5 string =o


----------



## bostjan (Apr 18, 2016)

Sweet HNFFBD!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 18, 2016)

Glam as .... and I love it.


----------



## philkilla (Apr 23, 2016)

russmuller said:


> Good God damn... I didn't know that was a thing now. That would match my Lambo Orange SX GTR very nicely. Fvck...
> 
> On the plus side, I've got the NG-2 in yellow so maybe that just means I should order a yellow Goliath GTR instead.
> 
> ...



My gas has been gassing so hard for that orange sex.


----------

